# Moving to Seremban



## Paddiek (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi there,
We are moving to Seremban in August as my husband has been offered a job there. We have 4 primary school aged kids. Could anyone advice me on the best areas to live, he will be working in Seremban 2, what schools are good and any other general advice would be most helpful. Cheers, Paddie.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Hi
Seremban 2 is in fact the best area to live in the whole Seremban city, especially if your husband is working there. 
To narrow down your search, look for a house anywhere within the vicinity of AEON Shopping Center or Tesco as these locations are more central and accessible. There is a good medical center nearby called Columbia Asia ( just in case) and I think a few private school too (Zenith).

As Seremban is out of KL there's not much property you can find online. The best way is to have your husband ask the HR for contacts on any RE agent in the area to help out. If the company provided accommodation for few months then you can start your search here and get better options (as you get to visit the house)

Other area to consider is Bandar Enstek (bandar is city in Malay) and Kemayan City.

I strongly suggest you find a property with a good security (at least guarded entry points, or even better if the whole neighbourhood is gated with cctv)


----------



## Paddiek (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the information, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Andif (Jun 28, 2014)

My husband will also be working in Seremban in August. We also have 4 children and have decided to live In Putrajaya at IOI Resort and send the kids to Nexus International School. It will be about a 45 minute commute for my husband but there are more school choices the closer you get to KL.


----------



## Emerald-eyes (Jan 8, 2015)

*Curious*

Hello!
My family is moving to Seremban soon.
We were almost decided on Nexus and IOI, but locals are telling us it's too much of a drive. We are now looking at the new Matrix school and Seremban 2.
I like the idea of a shorter commute, of course, but concerned about the schools for our children and also aboit the social life. Quick search for expats in Seremban online returned dull results...
Andif, Paddiek, I am really interested in your experience! And maybe we could soon meet somewhere!


----------



## Andif (Jun 28, 2014)

Did you move yet? Where to? I don't go on this site very often.


----------

